# Soulseek sur mac, assez simple en fait.



## JPTK (9 Mai 2004)

Bonjour.

Pour tous ceux qui comme moi rageais un peu de ne pas avoir SLSK sur mac, voici la ptit marche à suivre pour installer NICOTINE, l'équivalent LINUX.

Alors donc, il faut tout d'abord avoir MAC OSX 10.2 ou 10.3. Ensuite il faut installer X11

Ensuite il suffit de télécharger NICOTINE ici : NICOTINE 

Quand vous lancerez l'application, X11 se lancera, puis Nicotine.

C'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+ BEn.


----------



## molgow (10 Mai 2004)

Salut JPTK,

Tu peux nous dire ce qu'est Soulseek !? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il me semble que j'en ai jamais entendu parler.

Bonne journée,

Molgow


----------



## Telonioos (10 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Salut JPTK,
> 
> Tu peux nous dire ce qu'est Soulseek !?
> 
> ...



soulseek est un réseau d'échange type bittorrent ou gnutella mais assez peu connus ni trop développé

l'interface graphique mlmac permet d'utiliser ce réseau là (entre autres)


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2004)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> type bittorrent ou gnutella


hummm
c'est quand même pas pareil la


----------



## Telonioos (10 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> hummm
> c'est quand même pas pareil la



en quoi c'est différent ?


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2004)

bitorent ne possede pas de moteur de recherche des "seeds" graines
et sur bitorent chaque connecté devient serveur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait fait beau a aix ?
place des cardeurs, le richelm
roh la la ....


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

L'interface est vraiment limite, type ATARI 520 ST

Je suis assez étonné de voir que SLSk n'est pas plus connu que ça, pour moi parler de SLSK c'était comme parler de DONKEY.

Sinon il fonctionne très bien et comme je connais une petite communauté avec laquelle je ne pouvais pas communiquer via SLSK et qui me "raillaient" un peu parce que j'avais un mac, je suis super content de les avoir rejoint.

 * ==&gt; Dis donc, JPTC, fais pas ton nioub, STP.... *


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> * ==&gt; Dis donc, JPTC, fais pas ton nioub, STP.... *


 le texte le texte le texte


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

Arf j'étais pourtant sûr que ça passerait vu les écarts que je me suis permis dans d'autres forums ces derniers temps


----------



## Amok (10 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Arf j'étais pourtant sûr que ça passerait vu les écarts que je me suis permis dans d'autres forums ces derniers temps



Sur d'autres ca passe peut être*, mais pas dans "Internet" ou "Dev. Web", mon cher JPTC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

* Et a mon avis, si ils abordaient le même sujet, tu n'es qu'en sursis!

PS: Et on ne tire pas la langue à l'Amok!


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

Pardon maître


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pardon maître


metre combien ?
metre 70 metre 80


----------



## naas (10 Mai 2004)

au fait jptk, ton avatar suivant la machine il ne va pas à la même vitesse


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> au fait jptk, ton avatar suivant la machine il ne va pas à la même vitesse



C'est une découverte ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est d'ailleurs un des meilleurs BENCH du moment !


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2004)

Salut TPTC,

Pourquoi n'as tu pas éssayé ça :  Soulseek X 

Dis moi ce que tu en penses.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

J'ai pas DL mais dis moi si je me trompe, je crois bien avoir tout essayé avant et il me semble que le soft que tu me proposes était pas mal hormis le fait que l'on ne pouvait pas avoir accès au chat room, non ?
(et c'est primordial).

Ce qui est bien avec Nicotine c'est que j'ai accès à toutes les fonctionnalités de SLSK et qu'en plus je n'ai pas l'étiquette MAC user collé sur le dos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(le DL ne se lance pas de toute façon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas DL mais dis moi si je me trompe, je crois bien avoir tout essayé avant et il me semble que le soft que tu me proposes était pas mal hormis le fait que l'on ne pouvait pas avoir accès au chat room, non ?
> (et c'est primordial).



en effet tu as raison, on a pas accès au chat room.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> et qu'en plus je n'ai pas l'étiquette MAC user collé sur le dos.



Pourquoi tu as honte ??


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu as honte ??



Nan rien à voir, au contraire, je casse assez les couilles avec apple, c'est juste que je la ramène moins quand on me dit "bah pourquoi tu nous rejoint pas sur le chat", c'est ce genre d'étiquette que j'essaye d'éviter parce qu'ensuite quand on en vient à parler micro et qu'on prend appuie sur ce genre de d'anecdote pour me dire "ouai mais tu vois c'est bien les macs mais c'est pas super compatible, regardes tu peux même pas chatter avec nous sur SLSK"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai en plus que c'était assez rageant, parce qu'en plus du chat, moi je pouvais pas accéder aux dossiers persos via des logiciels comme MLmac, tandis que là j'ai le même soft et les mêmes possibilités qu'eux.

Alors dorénavant quand l'un d'entre eux me sort : "ouah j'ai un live de Didier super tu le veux" (AMOK la zik de Didier est en accès FREE sur le web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) bah j'ai plus qu'à aller sur SLSK et de saisir les fichiers de ce dossier partagé.


----------

